# Subaru Impreza GT - Detail interior and engine



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello my friends, no escape from responsibility but as I'm coming back to Brazil all work scheduled for the summer are being anticipated here to claims the vast majority of clients who do not want to leave cars in the hands of any person.
This car belongs to the same owner of the escort, was the 2nd of April and I still have two more to make the same client.
I'll stop bla bla bla and q show really know how to do ....
Setup.
* Engine: [/ b] q 6 years no one dared to lay its hands for fear of electrical problems, I accepted the challenge and did the treatment with Tornador car star 1Z diluted 1 / 40 followed by 1Z in Kunststoff plastics and rubbers in Gummy frish 1Z, q know washing with water is another trillion dollars but did not pay for an engine such that UL did not find it in the "WORLD"
 Interior: [/ b] All clean with apc (blitz) along with many but many Tornador and microfibre cloths, after the detail was done with mothers conditioning of plastic protectant.
Rear seat had a tear, as did a course of restoration of the interior "I ventured, " No one working with it, since I say it was not 100% but it is better to have there hole DoQ qo client would already have to change everything.
 Exterior: [/ b] Dry detail and made normal constraints such as tire, rubber and plastics.
Come down to everyone .......

Motor Before:










































Before and after


















Already completed:


















































Inside was this:



















































































































































































Before and after:


































































Work completed:




















































































































































































































































































After 16 hours, car ready it's time to clean the garage floor from the client to another car ...










I hope you enjoy ...:thumb:*


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

excellent work you have taken 10 years off of the car superb.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work mate


----------

